# '65 GTO rims



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

We are rebuilding a '65 GTO. Can anyone tell me what size and backspacing I need for a 7" x 15" front rim with disc brakes and 8" x 15" rear rim with drum break. Any help is greatly appreciated. We are mostly concerned with backspacing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

4.25" for the 15X7 (front) and 5.0" for the 15X8 (rear).


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------

